# GCPBA RiverNews 06.28.13 - Phantom Ranch Water Supply Line Broken



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA RiverNews 06.28.13 - Phantom Ranch Water Supply Line Broken - No Water For Hikers or River Runners

Grand Canyon, AZ –As a result of a series of breaks in the Trans-Canyon Water Pipeline, Phantom Ranch at the bottom of Grand Canyon is currently experiencing a water shortage. Visitors hiking to Phantom Ranch must be self-sufficient and be prepared to carry or treat all drinking water.

In consultation with the National Park Service, Xanterra South Rim LLC has temporarily suspended its Phantom Ranch overnight accommodations and services.

All Grand Canyon National Park trails remain open. However, the National Weather Service has issued an excessive heat warning between 10 am Friday and 8 pm Sunday with temperatures reaching 114-117 degrees within the park along the Colorado River. The National Park Service encourages all hikers to be prepared and to Hike Smart. More information is available on the park website at http://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/hike-tips.htm.

The National Park Service expects pipeline repairs to be completed allowing normal Phantom Ranch operations to resume as early as Saturday, June 29. Visitors should call the recorded information hotline for current status at 928-638-7688.

All other park operations remain normal. Visitors planning a trip to Phantom Ranch in the next several days may also contact the park’s Backcountry Information Center 928-638-7875 and/or Xanterra South Rim LLC 928-638-2631.


Source: Grand Canyon National Park

Posted here by the Grand Canyon Private Boaters Assn.
www.gcpba.org


----------

